# Welcher DP-ASI Gateway?



## buffi4711 (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wir müssen unsere Steuerung um ASI erweitern. Hierfür wolte ich ein Profibus/ASI Gateway einsetzen.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit den Gatways von Siemens, Peperl und Fuchs bzw IFM gemacht?

Welches würdet Ihr empfehlen.

Danke und Gruß Buffi4711


----------



## eYe (31 Januar 2008)

Habe bisher mit Anybus Gatesway gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

http://www.anybus.de/products/prodindex.shtml

Einfach bei Anybus x-xateway die geünschte Auswahl treffen und ab geht er


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Januar 2008)

hallo,
biehl und wiedemann, sehr gut, alles im klartext.


----------



## Znarf (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo
Biehl&Wiedemann ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Aber die Siemens-Gateways (Advanced mit Display) sind auch ganz gut.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MSB (31 Januar 2008)

Also als Profibus-Gateway haben wir die IFM-Gateways.
Viel zu sagen gibts da ansich nicht, die Dinger funktionieren einfach und unkompliziert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Cliff (1 Februar 2008)

Wir setzten standard- mässig die IFM's ein. Hatten in der Vergangenheit öfter Probleme mit denen (DP- Adresse vergessen/ Slaves im Netz auf Null adressiert). Diese Prob's sind mittlerweile aber wohl im Griff.

Siemens wird bei uns auf Grund des fehlenden Displays nicht mehr eingesetzt (Haben die so etwas mittlerweile auch?). Die Diagnose per LED's ist sehr schwierig wenn man mit den Kunden telefioniert, diese keinen technischen Background haben und das ganze sich auch noch in einer lauten Umgebung abspielt. Da sind B&W oder IFM schon deutlich besser (Klartextanzeige).

Persönlich gefallen mir die Biehl und Wiedemanns besser. Sahen zwar früher nicht so 'schick' aus wie die Konkurrenz, funktionierten dafür aber zuverlässig und  vor allen Dingen ist die Diagnose über das S7- Programm (DP) deutlich einfacher zu programmieren wie bei den Anderen (IFM: Gruselig).
Habe auch den Eindruck das B&W technisch meistens etwas die Nase vorne hat.

Leider bekommen wir bei IFM mehr Prozente. Von daher haben sich bei uns die Kaufleute durchgesetzt....

Gruss Cliff


----------



## dtsclipper (1 Februar 2008)

Wir nehmen Pepperl & Fuchs. 
ich sag mal gut und günstig.

Aber P&F kauft die bei Biehl und klebt dann die grünen schilder drauf...

Ich persönlich bin von den Doppelmastern ( 2 Kreise auf einem Koppler ) und den Mastern mit integriertem ASI-Safety-Monitor begeistert!

dtsclipper


----------



## buffi4711 (9 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Info's

Habe mit Biehl und Wiedemann gesprochen, Kompetenet Beartung und freundliches auftreten.

Lieferzeit ist auch extrem kurz (2 Tage). Bedienung einfach und übersichtlich.

Von Siemens wurde mir von einem Bakanten mehr oder weniger abgerate, da sich das Gateway schon mal uafhängt und nur mit aus/ein wieder Funktioniert.

Gruß buffi4711


----------



## tuppes38 (10 Februar 2008)

Wir benutzen Pepperl&Fuchs, gute Geräte und sehr guter Service. Nach einem kostenlosen Firmwareupdate von über 40 ASI-Mastern null Probleme.


----------

